# 6.5 lb lobster today!



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

This may be the biggest spiney lobster I have ever wrestled.
I won't say where I got it ( because I don't want it to be a parking lot ...just live bottom - natural reef ...near Pensacola.
Good day on the water...nice and calm.....50' of viz.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Dogs checking it out!😜


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thats pretty cool.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

That is one big  saltwater cockroach!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

fire--we were diving a month or so ago and saw one that was 4lbs. I can tell you he was lost as could be. saw him on a night dive.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I remember pulling 2 or 3 of them big ones from the trysler grounds back in the 70s. but it has been so pounded there are not many of them left Jacksonville has some monsters or I should say had some same thing there. I think those areas are like the graveyard of the lobster. Very seldom see small one lb lobster here or in Jax. Great catch and those big ones seem to be tender and better tasting than the smaller keys run of lobster.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Someone heat up some butta!!!! Nice Nice Nice!!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

great job Brother


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

that is awesome, way to go


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Where you gonna find a pot big enough for his azz?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

....


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I boiled the tail, legs, and antannea for 4 minutes ....then threw the tail on the grill.
WOW! ....not tough at all!!
Funny - the legs and antannea were awesome!!!...with lots of good lobster flavor! Very meaty.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's something to try. I was told to take the legs put them in a ziplock bag and place the bag in microwave. Cook on high until the bag stops sounding like a firecracker going off. Then when you open the bag all the meat is in the bag along with the empty leg skelton. I never tried it but was told it works.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Fire I do the same thing with my lobster tails... Par boil then finish on the grill... They turn out great!! That's a monster too!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

We broiled this guys legs and tail in the oven. Very tender. Leg meat was like butter it was so tender.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

This is my biggest one to date out of orange beach










Right at 5#


He was might tasty too



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Dang.. sitting here at work with my mouth watering.... nice job.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I would like a little clarified butter with that bug.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a big critter


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

SHunter said:


> I would like a little clarified butter with that bug.


Little???? I want a whole lot!!


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

http://youtu.be/OwW7MXBJ80U

Found this one the other day. Sadly she was a lone egg bearing female but big for sure.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good sized bug!! That would have made a good meal...but alas....as you said, maybe next time.


----------

